# Hobby Lobby Slot Car Sets 40% Off



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi All:

Just in time for the holidays. Hobby Lobby has all slot car sets at 40%off.

Ad

http://www.hobbylobby.com/site3/weekly/specials/specials.cfm

Later

Jon


----------

